# Konforme XML Datei über XSD erstellen



## Sued_Faust (6. Apr 2011)

Moin,

ich würde gerne aus einer Datenbank Daten auslesen und diese dann in eine XML Struktur einbetten.
Dabei muss die Struktur der XML bestimmten Schemata Konform sein.
Meine Frage ist jetzt wie ich am besten an die sache ran gehe?
Lass ich mir aus den XSD-Dokumenten die Klassen über JAXB generieren und wenn ja wie würde es dann weitergehen?

Würde mich über Infos freuen!

Gruß


----------



## fastjack (6. Apr 2011)

Du mußt ja nur noch die JAXB-Klassen nutzen und darüber aus den Datenbankergebnissen aufbauen die Objektstruktur aufbauen. Anschließen über JAXB speichern, fertig.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Apr 2011)

Ich würde mir aus dem Schema mit EMF ein Ecore erzeugen und anschließend aus dem Ecore die Klassen generieren.
Danach kannst du dann das selbe Ecore zB per EclipseLink/Teneo an die DB binden. Damit kannst du dann automatisch das Modell aus der Datenbank einlesen, danach in eine XMLResource stecken und schon hast du ein Schema konformes XML mit gerade mal 3 Zeilen Javacode.


----------

